# What eyeshadows go with an orange bridesmaid dress?!



## akirbyjewel (Jun 29, 2007)

I am in my good friend's wedding in August and am playing around with make-up colors. I'm pretty good with picking the right shades for my outfits except for RED and Orange clothing!! The bridesmaid dress is tangerine? What do you ladies suggest?? I am an NW43. I want to mix something with Twinks e/s, but don't know what? And am planning to do a coral/pink lip. A MAC artist suggested doing orange on the lid, but I say boooooo...

SOS!!!!


----------



## aeni (Jun 29, 2007)

I say boooo too.  With something that bold on me (I normally wear red clothes, but rarely play up the makeup when I do - just tamed smokiness), I'd personally go neutral or slightly dramatic on the makeup and either wild with the hair or hair ornament.

Wow - orange!  This must be an exotic wedding!


----------



## 3jane (Jun 29, 2007)

Champagney or goldish eyes would probably work.


----------



## garnetmoon (Jun 29, 2007)

hmmm...that does sound like a toughie especially since you don't want to do an orange eye...which would be my first suggestion. if you want to do a coral/pink lip then i would suggest a gold or bronze eye alone or maybe with a little black/dark brown to make it a somewhat smoky....or even gold/bronze with a smidge of pink in there. i also think that a goldish green would work well with a more coral/orange lip not so much pink.

Here are some specific e/s names from MAC, NYX & Milani in case that was what you were looking for.
Golds & Bronzes: MAC- Cosmic e/s, Sunpepper p/m, NYX- Golden e/s, Peach e/s, Walnut p/m, Milani- Sungoddess e/s
Pinks: MAC- Apricot Pink p/m, NYX- Shimmer e/s, Expensive Pink e/s
Greens: MAC- Springtime Skipper e/s, Humid e/s (for the crease), Golden Olive p/m, NYX- Lime p/m, Milani- Garden Mist e/s

if you can't think of anything else then i would just do a traditional smoky eye and keep the lip that you planned...HTH


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jun 29, 2007)

Chrome yellow, Bronze, Trax e/s would look good.
Maybe with Fancy That l/g. 
Good luck.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 29, 2007)

I say corals and golds.  Try a neutral base color like Texture all over, with a darker brown like Brown Down for a a bit of depth on the crease.  Sweep Paradisco across the lid and a light golden neutral like All That Glitters or even a true gold like Goldmine for a highlight.  I think that would be nice with a coral lip and orange dress.  Good luck to you.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 29, 2007)

Orange & Tangerine?  I'd wear Browns, Beige & Tans; it does not need to compete w/Golds & other shades of peach/orange/coral.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 29, 2007)

gold. gold. gold.


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Jun 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *3jane* 

 
_Champagney or goldish eyes would probably work._

 
I agree....that would go lovely.


----------



## knoxydoll (Jun 29, 2007)

If you're nervous stick with neutrals (Golds, browns, blacks). Orange is basicly a neutral believe it or not (It's just a supped up version of brown) so anything can really go. I'd go with purples though. A nice dark smoky purple would be fabulous with your darker complexion. I would stay away from anything to bright (you don't want to compete with the dress or the bride). I also agree that you should not do an orange look.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jun 29, 2007)

I'd say a wash of Naked Lunch, a little bit of Amberlights in the crease for some sparkle, with some Blacktrack fluidline.  Peachykeen blush or something like that, and Enchantress lipglass.  Keep it simple - bridesmaids are supposed to be pretty yet subdued.


----------



## L281173 (Jun 29, 2007)

I think an orange combination similar to the one shown in my avatar would be gorgeous.  Nice an summery or you could use a combination of orange and purple, or orange and turquoise.  A few years ago when I was in wedding party in which we wore orange.  I wore an orange eyeshadow with a touch of turquoise and beige.  People thought that I had my makeup professionally done, but I did it myself.


----------



## L281173 (Jun 29, 2007)

An orange eye shadow combination like the one featured in my avatar would be gorgeous with a tangerine dress.  Another combination is orange, brown, and gold as a combination.  A second combination that we be gorgeous is orange with purple along with either a irisdescent beige, or gold.  The third choice would be orange and turquoise.  This is absolutely gorgeous.  When I was in a wedding party a few years ago, I wore and and turquoise along with an egg shell type highlighter.  I stole the show.


----------



## L281173 (Jun 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *akirbyjewel* 

 
_I am in my good friend's wedding in August and am playing around with make-up colors. I'm pretty good with picking the right shades for my outfits except for RED and Orange clothing!! The bridesmaid dress is tangerine? What do you ladies suggest?? I am an NW43. I want to mix something with Twinks e/s, but don't know what? And am planning to do a coral/pink lip. A MAC artist suggested doing orange on the lid, but I say boooooo...

SOS!!!!_

 
Since you are in Brooklyn, you could make at trip to Ricky's in Manhattan.  Check out their website via [URL="http://www.rickys-nyc.com"]http://www.rickys-nyc.com[/URL] for information regarding locations nearest you.  The Mattese NYC line of cosmetics is just *FABULOUS.  *
*Milan Minerals is another choice for eyeshadow that I love.  I love the eyeshadow dust in Rude Gal,  Papaya, and Brazen for a look with a tangerine colored dress.  http://ww.milanminerals.com









*


----------



## claresauntie (Jun 29, 2007)

Girl, this is craziness! So many suggestions... I bet your head is spinning. 

Try this one: Twinks all over with a bit of Coppering in the outer 3rd of the crease. Black liner, black mascara. Done. Perfection!


----------



## madamepink78 (Jun 30, 2007)

I can't think of any specific colors howerver you can do a smokey gold....


----------



## L281173 (Jun 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_I'd say a wash of Naked Lunch, a little bit of Amberlights in the crease for some sparkle, with some Blacktrack fluidline.  Peachykeen blush or something like that, and Enchantress lipglass.  Keep it simple - bridesmaids are supposed to be pretty yet subdued._

 

I hate subdued.  Give me BOLD & CLASSY.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 30, 2007)

Woodwinked & Mulch


----------



## akirbyjewel (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow!!  I didn't think I would get so many responses!!   Thanks ladies...keep em coming!  I'm going to try and play around with alot of these!!


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jul 1, 2007)

No no no gold frost.  NW complexions don't do gold frost well at all, IMHO.

Go with your choice of Twinks (outer eye/crease).  

The nice veluxe pearl finish would look great with Rule (inner and center lid) and Rose Blank as your brow bone highlight.  

Blend like crazy.  Your NW43 complexion is probably warm enough to make these colors shine!


----------



## User49 (Jul 1, 2007)

Cranberry and firespot eyeshadow blended well with a tiny bit of black liquid liner and mascara! (not every1's cup of tea for a wedding when ur not wanting to be the main attraction but i'd do this as i love bold make up for every occassion!)


----------



## ThiicknSeskii (Jul 1, 2007)

What MissChievous about tutorial with melon and coppering? its beautiful.


----------



## akirbyjewel (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturalSister19* 

 
_No no no gold frost. NW complexions don't do gold frost well at all, IMHO.

Go with your choice of Twinks (outer eye/crease). 

The nice veluxe pearl finish would look great with Rule (inner and center lid) and Rose Blank as your brow bone highlight. 

Blend like crazy. Your NW43 complexion is probably warm enough to make these colors shine!_

 
You know what the Studio Fix I wear is an NW 43, but my skintone is actually a yellow/beige and according to MAC it puts me in the NC category...weird???


----------



## cyens (Jul 4, 2007)

Somthing like soba or ricepaper, with twink as a smokey eyeliner.


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 6, 2007)

Whenever I wear orange/red I like to to do a soft wash of teal (like Surreal e/s), some liner and mascara on the eyes, and highlight n contour my cheeks with a peachy gold blush and bronzer (try Nars Orgasm/Laguna duo). I keep it really minimal and soft on the face since the orange/red is pretty loud.


----------



## lipshock (Jul 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturalSister19* 

 
_No no no gold frost.  NW complexions don't do gold frost well at all, IMHO.

Go with your choice of Twinks (outer eye/crease).  

The nice veluxe pearl finish would look great with Rule (inner and center lid) and Rose Blank as your brow bone highlight.  

Blend like crazy.  Your NW43 complexion is probably warm enough to make these colors shine!_

 

How much would you charge me to be my personal makeup artist?


----------

